# Who's that lady? *picture heavy*



## Tsunami Rose (May 10, 2009)

I got this idea from the "Who's that lady?" MAC face chart. Now I don't have the colors they used so I improvised. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Products used:

MAC Paint in Bare Canvas 
MAC Paint Pot in Fresco Rose
MAC Eyeshadow in Da Bling
MAC Eyeshadow in Tete-A-Tint
MAC Eyeshadow in  Carbon
MAC Eyeshadow in Rose Blanc
MAC Eyeshadow in Espresso
Moisturizer by Revlon
Revlon Color Stay Foundation
Cheap $1 Black Liquid Eyeliner
Sexy Curves Mascara
MAC Skinfinish in Gold Deposit
MAC Blush in Love Joy
ELF All Over Face Stick in Toasted
NYX Lipgloss in Burgandy
All brushes where by ELF mostly. Only non where my foundation brush which is no brand, my 129 and my fluffy paint brush. 


1. Start with a fresh prepped face. Prime your lid. I used Bare Canvas paint and waited a bit for it to dry before continuing. Then I used a piece of tape to get a kinda cat eye.






2. Add a pink base to your lid . I used Fresco Rose paint pot. Any pink base will work.






3. Layer Da Bling on top of the base  with a flat shader brush (ELF).











4. Using either Cork or Tete-A-Tint  and a crease brush (ELF) apply to the inner crease blending out the harsh line of the Da Bling. (I used Tete-A-Tint)











5. Use Espresso e/s and a crease brush again and apply it to the outter crease. Attempt to blend out any harsh lines.











6. I used another crease brush and applied my highlight- Rose Blanc. And blended it down.











7. Using Carbon e/s and a crease brush apply it to the outer v and just above the crease. You can then use more Espresso to blend out that harsh line.











8. Remove tape and blend out the harsh lines or leave if you wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like harsh lines at all so I blended it out really well but I forgot to take a picture of it so yeah.... LOL.






9. Add a kind of thick line of Carbon to the lower lash line. I am using the ELF concealer brush to do this. I love to use this brush to put color on the lower lash line because it is stiff and makes a thin line.











10. I forgot to take pics of this, but add eyeliner, mascara and line your waterline with black. Oh and fill in your eyebrows! I used Espresso e/s

11. Put on your fav foundation. I use Revlon ColorStay and I like to apply it with a powder brush that is really full and fluffy and I like to think of it as my 109 but I'm sure its no where near it. I add a couple of squirts of moisturizer to the foundation and mix it on an old CD.






It kinda looks like an upside down Mickey... weird.






12. I set my foundation with transluscent powder by Rimmel so I don't get all shiny. I use a big fluffy paint brush.






13. Theeeeeeeeeeeen I try to contour. I don't know how good I am yet tho. I use ELF's all over face stick in Toasted and draw a line from my ear down to where my cheek starts. 






Then blend it out.






14. Apply my Love Joy blush to the apples of my cheeks using a 129 brush.






15. Add a little bit of MAC's Gold Deposit MSF to gimme a nice subtle glow. And then blend it all out with a kabuki brush.











16. Final step! I added a little bit of Burgandy lip gloss by NYX. I didn't do much else because I'm not used to wearing lip products very much but I thought it went well with the look. Kinda vamped it up.






And  you're done! Now cam whore time!!
















Hope you enjoyed the tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CC is appreciated.


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2009)

Love it!! Especially the eyes


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 10, 2009)

gorgeous look! luv the tut! 
gracias!


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 10, 2009)

that was great!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2009)

Love it!  Looks gorgeous!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 10, 2009)

great tut! thanks for sharing. i love the lip color on u!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 10, 2009)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2009)

great look!


----------

